# Speaker change out in 05 Frontier



## chicknde (Apr 5, 2005)

Today we replaced those crappy factory paper speakers with Rockford Punch components in front and back. FYI 6x9 in front and 6.5 in back. Can go with different sizes if you have the right adapters. Getting the door panel off is fairly easy its the same for all four doors. Forgot to mention I have a Crew Cab. Anyway, There are two small pieces around the door handle that pop off with a small screw driver, then pull the armrest off carefully not to break the plastic tabs. Once all that is removed, there are three screws to take out and the rest is popping the panel off. Simple. Took us about 2 hrs. Hardest part was running the wires from the tweeters in the dash to the cross overs that we put in the doors. Sounds great, now I'll hold out for a stealth box. If I want bass I drive my husbands Matrix. Custom box, 5.1 surrond sound, blah,blah,blah. Any questions I'll be happy to answer. :thumbup:


----------



## shades_of_blue (Apr 27, 2005)

*Might check out this subbox*



chicknde said:


> Today we replaced those crappy factory paper speakers with Rockford Punch components in front and back. FYI 6x9 in front and 6.5 in back. Can go with different sizes if you have the right adapters. Getting the door panel off is fairly easy its the same for all four doors. Forgot to mention I have a Crew Cab. Anyway, There are two small pieces around the door handle that pop off with a small screw driver, then pull the armrest off carefully not to break the plastic tabs. Once all that is removed, there are three screws to take out and the rest is popping the panel off. Simple. Took us about 2 hrs. Hardest part was running the wires from the tweeters in the dash to the cross overs that we put in the doors. Sounds great, now I'll hold out for a stealth box. If I want bass I drive my husbands Matrix. Custom box, 5.1 surrond sound, blah,blah,blah. Any questions I'll be happy to answer. :thumbup:


chicknde - you might check out this web site for a subbox: www.subbox.net and select Nissan Truck Subboxes, then select Frontier. I ordered one for my 05 Frontier yesterday for a 10" Rockford Fosgate Punch Sub. You have to tell them what kind of sub you will be using so they can cut the diameter of the sub hole and the max mounting depth is 5.5". I had one of the dual 8" boxes in my 02 Frontier Crew Cab and It sounded great using 2 - 8" DVC Rockford Fosgate Subs. I checked w/ JL Audio and their not going to build a stealth box anytime soon.


----------



## chicknde (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks for the site. Let me know how it fits and if you can still flip the seat up. I have my cd changer behind the seat on the drivers side and it is close. The site said to remove the jack and the bar that holds it so it sounds like it goes in the middle of the back seat. That would work out well b/c I dont want to move the changer. We were going to put it under the front seat but that is were we put the drive for the navigation. Do you know what you are going to power the sub with?


----------



## col_flagg (Jun 10, 2005)

*What JL has to say RE: stealthbox for 05 Frontier*

A reason for hope...

I send an e-mail yesterday to JL asking when and if they intend to build a stealth box for the 2005 Frontier. Here is the reply:

We are very interested in building a new Stealthbox model for the 05
Frontier. As soon as a vehicle becomes available to us to pattern from,
we'll be all over it!
Thanks,
Don Vertrees

If there is anyone in the Miramar, FL area that is willing to have their truck become the pattern, this may happen sooner rather than later.


----------



## chicknde (Apr 5, 2005)

col_flagg said:


> A reason for hope...
> 
> I send an e-mail yesterday to JL asking when and if they intend to build a stealth box for the 2005 Frontier. Here is the reply:
> 
> ...


Just made the connection from the other site. Thanks for the info. I hope they get a vehicle soon. My husband sells this stuff and the JL boxes are very nice thats why I'm holding out.


----------

